# Pics for School Project?



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all! We're doing persuasive speeches in my Professional Speech class, and the topic I've chosen is legalization of hedgehog ownership in the city of Denver. It involves a powerpoint presentation, and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share some of their favorite hedgehog pictures with me?

One of my talking points is that selective breeding (and their interactions with gentle owners  )has made them incapable of surviving predators if they escape (even if the climate wasn't an issue) so I'm trying to show what the life of a domestic hedgehog is like.

And... and nothing, that's about it. XD Any pics you'd be willing for me to share with my class would be helpful.


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

feel free to use any or all of these


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Feel free to look around in my Flickr Hedgehog pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cynthb/set ... 542499795/

This one in particular might show just how tame a hedgie can be - Tumbles was totally fearless  http://www.flickr.com/photos/cynthb/171 ... 542499795/


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't know hedgehog ownership was illegal in Denver. I hope didn't break any laws when I drove *through* Denver to bring Wilson home. Oh, and we've also taken him to Denver for a visit to my in-laws one weekend. :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anything on my website you wish to use is OK with me.
www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You are welcome to use any of my bazillion pictures that I've posted here. 
However, to make it easier, here are some I thought would work. I tried to pick ones that would look innocent, gentle, completely nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Awwww! So cute! I can't wait to show off your hedgies.  With so many replies already, I can tell narrowing my choices down is going to be a difficult and adorable task.



Sheryl said:


> I didn't know hedgehog ownership was illegal in Denver. I hope didn't break any laws when I drove *through* Denver to bring Wilson home. Oh, and we've also taken him to Denver for a visit to my in-laws one weekend. :shock:


It's weird, isn't it? I mean, why are they legal everywhere in Colorado but Denver? I think you should be fine, though. After all, the Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show alternates between Denver and Colorado Springs, and I'm sure they would have moved it if folks started getting arrested.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think its the fear that our hedgehogs (or other exotics) will become free and overrun the eco system in the area. We do have examples in random places, pythons in the everglades, the mice plague down in Aussie Land back in the 1980s, and so on. I'm pretty sure that is why they are illegal in NYC, the same with ferrets which were banned due to fears they would organize into wild colonies despite the fact they're unable to survive on their own.

The only place that I know that is psychotic about it, is Penn State. If I remember correctly, they made them illegal except for the breeders, and then turned around and made them illegal in any way, shape or form. They'll snatch them out of your car, they raided the breeders like they were terrorists. Its basically said do not travel through the state with your hedgie, which makes it hard as they basically block New England in.

And now, time for some spam, my picture collection that I have online at the moment.

[ Hester Sue "Satan's Hedgehog" ]

























































































[ Loki of the North ]

























































[ Vera Lee (RIP) ]


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

That "Hester Sue Is Not Pleased" picture literally made me laugh out loud! So funny.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Spam? Nah, the more I have to choose from at the end of the weekend, the better.  I find what you have to say about the legality issues quite interesting, I had no idea Penn State was so militant about it! Would you mind if I picked a few quotes out of that post for use in my speech?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Feel free to quote me, I got no problem, you can even put down my real name (D.W. Kallison, Massena Center, New York) if need be. I did a little research just to make sure I was right on the subject of PA, and came across this article which is both good in content and name.

"The Hedgehog Underground Railroad"
http://citypaper.net/articles/030702/cs.cover.shtml

It goes through her case and how muddled PA law is on the subject, but it describes how the PGC (Fish & Wildlife Department) came with cops and even covered both doors of her house, and how they compared her to a drug dealer because she was a 'supplier'.

As for other places, no clue but I assume its what I said, they fear wild colonies will develop and screw up the regional eco system. My main arguement on the subject is the pure fact they cannot survive in most climates in most states, even Florida can have spells of below 60'F and even if a hedgehog was wild and did hibernate and came back out of it, there's the whole health issue of their immunity systems being weaken from the hibernation. They're a hybrid creature of two different hedgehogs and just are not built to hibernate. It'd be interesting to see this project when finished.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Feel free to use any Sherlock pictures from here http://www.flickr.com/photos/nodivision/tags/hedgehog/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Puffers315 said:


> Feel free to quote me, I got no problem, you can even put down my real name (D.W. Kallison, Massena Center, New York) if need be. I did a little research just to make sure I was right on the subject of PA, and came across this article which is both good in content and name.
> 
> "The Hedgehog Underground Railroad"
> http://citypaper.net/articles/030702/cs.cover.shtml
> ...


My first breeding quality hedgehog was the daughter of one of Connie's hedgehogs that ended up coming to Canada to escape the PGG.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was an interesting article Puffers! I had no idea! (btw, those are some adorable pictures you have of Hester & Loki!)


----------



## Country_Girl (Aug 9, 2010)

THese are the two most tame pictures I have of my littel guy!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 2401_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 1206_n.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That one with the saddle is so cute. I need something like that for my Tweed boys. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Here are some photos of Phinneus:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been enjoying these pictures, I think they all make a good point to show how gentle and non threatening hedgies are. It is very sad about how Pennsylvania acts towards them because I am originally from NY so if I ever had to drive up their with my hedgies for some reason I would be traveling some serious, serious miles out of the way. I remember reading that story about the woman in Pennsylvania but I could never find out what happened and if they ever found out what happened to the ones confiscated in the raids because PGG wouldn't tell anyone of the ppl involved when asked and it was thought that they put them to sleep. I'm very interested to know how your project goes and it would be great if Denver allowed them after your presentation. I think they should be legal everywhere because I have yet been to a place in the US that would be hospitable to a wild population, I don't think there is a wild place in the world where our pet hedgies could live with the requirements they need. Pennsylvania and Denver are a definate no way ever and pet hedgie would be lucky to make it September. Good Luck and sorry for my tangent, just got me thinking lol


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Awwwww! All of the pictures you guys are posting are wonderful, and illustrate my points very well indeed. Thank you so much to everyone contributing!



Puffers315 said:


> Feel free to quote me, I got no problem, you can even put down my real name (D.W. Kallison, Massena Center, New York) if need be. I did a little research just to make sure I was right on the subject of PA, and came across this article which is both good in content and name.
> 
> "The Hedgehog Underground Railroad"
> http://citypaper.net/articles/030702/cs.cover.shtml
> ...


Very interesting article, and it's even more interesting how many people here were personally affected by the case. I think I'll shuffle my conclusion around to include some of that information. You've been enormously helpful, and I would be glad to post the finished results online for everyone. If I can't figure out how to do so with a powerpoint, I can at least tell folks which of their lovely pictures I've chosen and type out my talking points. I'm presenting either next Tuesday or Thursday, so it should be three weeks tops before I post it.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

You probably already have enough pictures by now but here are the links to my two facebook albums dedicated to Wimbley... Sorry I'm a little slow on the uptake. :roll: haha
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 44cafd626e
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 3d1ac23b30


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

lol, no problem, the more the merrier! Wimbley is adorable--actually looks a bit like my little Miss Twiggy in some shots! Also, did you name your hedgehog after the fraggle? If so, you are supremely awesome.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

> did you name your hedgehog after the fraggle? If so, you are supremely awesome.


I DID get the idea from Fraggles! Though, the Fraggle is technically named Wembley after the stadium... but I didn't want him to be named after a stadium and I liked the sound of the 'i' in there, so he became Wimbley! haha


----------



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

Hedgehogs are no longer illegal to own in Denver. Please see this quote from the Flash and Thelma Hedgehog Rescue site:

"City of Denver: Until January of 2004, hedgehogs were illegal to possess as pets in the city of Denver, where there is a city ordinance that provides a list of pets that an individual MAY possess (dogs, cats, guinea pigs, etc.) and any animal not on the list are illegal. Denver animal control officials informed me that most of the hedgehogs they seized were at Denver International Airport for people with hedgehogs that are terminating their flight in Denver. These individuals then had to sign an affidavit stating that they would remove the hedgehog(s) from the city limits. Those individuals failing to do so would have their hedgehog(s) surrendered to the Colorado Division of Wildlife. My interview with Wildlife officials indicated that they had not yet had to take in a hedgehog under these circumstances and, therefore, did not have a policy where the hedgehog might end up. In all likelihood they would approach the Denver Dumb Friends League (in which case the hedgehog would end up at our rescue. We were also informed that since our rescue was a USDA licensed facility, our hedgehogs would not be subject to seizure at Denver International Airport. THEN, thanks to a community effort begun in 2002 to get hedgehogs added to the list of permissable pets in Denver, the slow process of gaining support of Denver City Council/County Commission members and animal control officials began. Despite the irrational objections of so-called "animal welfare" organizations (such as allegations that if hedgehogs were legalized in Denver, they'd be running loose as strays all over the place), testimony in front of the Council/Commission led to a vote approving the addition of hedgehogs (and sugar gliders) as permissable pets in Denver as of January 2004. "

Original source: http://hedgieflash.org/miwacle.html


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

:shock: uh... Wow... guess it's time to write a different speech. Thanks so much for letting me know--all of the sites I went to for research must have been terribly outdated--I would have felt like a complete moron if I'd gotten as far as the presentation date without figuring it out!! -_-; 

I'll still be doing something hedgehog related, and using some of these great pictures, for sure, but a change of topic is definitely in order!

PS: *facepalm*


----------

